# Vermilion Ice



## 88luneke (Jan 12, 2014)

Been reading this forum for a month or so. Figured I'd stop lurking and join some convos. 

How's the flow on the V? She iced over?

Checked the flow charts and it shows the data is unavailable. Not sure if that's due to ice chunks or ice over.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Pretty sure the sensor was broke. She's probably flowing over 1000 now and muddy as all get out. The v clears slow so I'd say it will be money by Thursday 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

I drove over it yesterday it is ice


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

V Fisher said:


> I drove over it yesterday it is ice


I heard that it became unlocked yesterday. Is that not the case?


----------



## Dmrman21 (Nov 18, 2013)

Just drove down to check it out it is open but I don't think it isf fishable. maybe farther up the river?


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 12, 2014)

Above freezing temps should help out this week. But as I said before, I know very little about this river and how it reacts to a freeze.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Anyone have a chance to see the flow and color of the V?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I live right up the road from the V, probably going to go look at it here in a little bit, Ill let you know what the conditions look like, my guess is it will be good by the weekend but Im not sure with that rain again last night and possible precipitation in the forecast.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Ok thanks!


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 12, 2014)

Looking forward to the report!


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 12, 2014)

Riverboss is showing a flow at about 450


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Ya it wasn't working on Tuesday!


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Drove by the V today. Mostly iced over. Alot of areas had ice piled up. The open areas had muddy water.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 12, 2014)

Yuck...might stay back and hit the ice instead.


----------

